

Apple Bungles iPhone 3G Launch - timr
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1822178,00.html

======
cschneid
Bungled all the way to the bank! But seriously, it was fixed within 24 hours,
and was a fairly minor problem overall. I'm going to rank it pretty low on the
"bungle" scale.

